# MKIV 24v VR6 Swap.



## Sniped43 (Mar 30, 2009)

So, I'm in the process of getting a 24v vr6 to swap into my 2.0 jetta and also swapping the 6 speed in. I have read the very similar post to mine and it got slightly confusing. So i have a question.
(using the other thread as a source) Other than the 24v drive shafts, mounts/braces, nuts and bolts, and obviously the complete engine and transmission, what else will i need to successfully complete this swap without 7543908409643 trips to my supplier? The list that a previous dubber compiled was extremely helpful, but also a little confusing, and if someone can give me an idea, i can research the rest. This isn't a omgpart# list, this is just an idea list, i dont mind doing the part research.
So a simple list like:
1. 02M Tranny
2. 24v VR6 Engine
3. Left and Right drive shafts
4. Tranny mount and brace
5. Tranny bolts, Starter bolts (if needed),
6. Engine harness
7. ECU
8. Immo Defeat
9. Shifter box
10. Downpipe/exhaust
11. _ABS Module_
Thanks in advance









_Modified by Sniped43 at 12:49 PM 4-18-2010_

_Modified by Sniped43 at 12:52 PM 4-18-2010_ 


_Modified by Sniped43 at 11:24 AM 4-19-2010_


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: MKIV 24v VR6 Swap. (Sniped43)*

Wiring.


----------



## Sniped43 (Mar 30, 2009)

Thanks, edited to reflect your post, what else?


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: (Sniped43)*

6 speed shift box, exhaust collectors/ downpipe/ catback, DBW pedal...
You will also need to match the ECU/ ignition (key)/ and cluster from the same car or you will have immobilizer problems. Im not sure if the duosensor/ lateral acceleration sensors are the same from the 2.0 and 24v, probably. You may also want to grab the ABS module from the 24v as well.


----------



## Sniped43 (Mar 30, 2009)

Do i need to do the dbw pedal even though my car is a mk4? and what if i was to do immo defeat? and why the abs module?
Thanks for all the help


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: (Sniped43)*

You may be able to keep your pedal, im not sure. Yeah, you could do an immo defeat, its like $200 or something i think. The reason I mentioned the ABS module is because with 24v swaps, if all the ABS stuff isnt working properly then it can make the engine ECU do funny things like go into limp mode. Im not sure if the 2.0L one and the 24v one are the same, I would check ETKA.


----------



## Sniped43 (Mar 30, 2009)

And last question for you, because i'm sure you're getting pissed lol, what is the size of the downpipe on the 24v in comparison to my 2.0l?


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*FV-QR*

A little bigger and your 2L one won't bolt on anyway.


----------



## Sniped43 (Mar 30, 2009)

Perfect







thanks. I'm actually extremely surprised at the lack of trolling in this section of the forum. I'll edit my list to reflect all your answers and if anyone else sees something that needs to be added, feel free. Once i start the swap, this'll be my build thread and i'll keep y'all updated!


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*FV-QR*

Don't forget the stuff that goes inbetween the motor and trans.. clutch, fw, pressure plate, throw out bearing, new clutch slave, etc.


----------



## Sniped43 (Mar 30, 2009)

but if i buy a low mileage engine and tranny still together, that should already be there, no? and in decent shape?


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*FV-QR*

Should be.


----------



## Syc0sis (Apr 14, 2010)

I actually have a fairly low mileage 24v VR6 engine and tranny (about 76,000) because I recently crashed my GTI. And I was either planning on doing what your doing or sell them to someone.
So if your interested in it let me know.


----------



## lonny (Aug 20, 2007)

*Re: (Syc0sis)*

Probably want to upgrade your brakes too...


----------



## Sniped43 (Mar 30, 2009)

ya, i'll definitely be swapping brakes in fairly soon. and i'm actually interested. what kind of price are we lookin at? and what would you include that is on my list? thanks in advance


----------



## Syc0sis (Apr 14, 2010)

*Re: (Sniped43)*

Heres most of the info on my car


----------



## Sniped43 (Mar 30, 2009)

looks really good, and promising. how much would you be willing to let the engine and tranny go for? with engine harness and ecu. we can work out cluster/ignition later.


----------



## Syc0sis (Apr 14, 2010)

*Re: (Sniped43)*

I'd like to get 3k for the engine, transmission, harness, ecu, cluster, and ignition


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

RipCity Euros said:


> 6 speed shift box, exhaust collectors/ downpipe/ catback, DBW pedal...
> You will also need to match the ECU/ ignition (key)/ and cluster from the same car or you will have immobilizer problems. Im not sure if the duosensor/ lateral acceleration sensors are the same from the 2.0 and 24v, probably. You may also want to grab the ABS module from the 24v as well.


 NO YOU DO NOT NEED the SHift box or cables.....just the cable bracket for the trans.... 
I'm sick of this misinformation being spread 
the shift box and cables dont care about how many gears the trans has.......


----------

